# Dumbest Moves in Political History view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dumbest Moves in Political History view! *

*IMAGE* - _nbc11.com_ (Political News) made popular

All of these are US political history


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

They forgot 'ol Mikey Dukakis taking a ride in an M1 Abrams....an absurd image that cost him dearly.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Great addition Killjoy.
Add Willie H. and the _"if Kitty were raped" _question and it sealed the deal for GHWB.. Could you imagine 4 years with that witless boob in the Oval Office....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Walter Mondale's entire 1984 Presidential campaign.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I've ment Mike Dukakis, he is a nice guy and cool too talk too. However, as a president, I don't think so. No way, I can imagine it now, one big cluster mess.


----------

